
Fasting diets may raise risk of diabetes - geden
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/may/20/fasting-diets-raise-risk-of-diabetes
======
mtgx
Some more info here:

> _“The exact method is unclear from the abstract, but if the rats were fasted
> for one day, this is equivalent to an approximately 3 to 4 week fast in
> humans! So it’s not applicable to the 24-hour or 48-hour fasts practised by
> humans on common fasting diets._

[http://www.sciencemediacentre.org/expert-reaction-to-
unpubli...](http://www.sciencemediacentre.org/expert-reaction-to-unpublished-
poster-presentation-on-diabetes-and-fasting-as-presented-at-the-european-
society-of-endocrinology-annual-meeting-ece-2018/)

------
virtuallynathan
This article takes a preliminary paper on Rats and turns it into a sensational
article; the paper is titled “Intermittent fasting for three months decreases
pancreatic islet mass and increases insulin resistance in Wistar rats”

Full abstract: [https://www.endocrine-
abstracts.org/ea/0056/ea0056p519](https://www.endocrine-
abstracts.org/ea/0056/ea0056p519)

The full paper isn’t out yet it seems.

------
koolhead17
Not sure if the evidence is trustworthy.

